# welche übersetzung ist am besten für bmx?



## zioken81 (10. Dezember 2007)

viele behaupten die 25-9 übersetzung bei den meisten bmx dem material schadet (weiss nicht genau ob achse oder kugelager oder freilauf) kenn ich noch nicht so aus!
was sagt ihr welche übersetzung empfehlt ihr und mit welcher kommt ihr am besten zurecht!(racebereich ausgeschlossen)


----------



## gmozi (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Frage ist ziemlich sinnfrei, da Biker A nicht unbedingt mit der Übersetzung von Biker B klar kommt usw. Alles recht individuell. Diesen 25-9 "Quatsch" halte ich eher für einen Trend

Die BESTE Übersetzung ist die, mit der DU am besten klar kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2007)

> Trend


Yo, was kommt als nächstes? Ne Kardanwelle?  
Ich fahre 30 zu 13 und finde das genau richtig. Nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein. Und vor allem ohne Kassettennabe. Ich habe da so eine gewisse Abneigung gegen diese knatternden feinmechanischen Hightech-Spielzeuge. Aber das kommt wohl vom Alter...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (11. Dezember 2007)

wie gesagt, selber erfahrungen sammeln. ob du schnell beschleungigen willst, oder schneller fahren willst. 
ich fahr noch 36 -13, is mir persönlich zu leicht.
muss man selber wissen...


----------



## MasterOfBMX (11. Dezember 2007)

das 25-9 ******* ist ist schwachsinn. man muss halt manchmal die lager wechseln. sonst hatte ich bisher keine probleme. fahr übrigens die hazzard cassette.


----------



## Pulle666 (11. Dezember 2007)

im moment auch noch 25/9
werde dann nach weihnachten zu 28/10 wechseln
dürfte sich ja nch viel tun


----------



## gmozi (11. Dezember 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> *das 25-9 ******* ist ist schwachsinn. man muss halt manchmal die lager wechseln.* sonst hatte ich bisher keine probleme. fahr übrigens die hazzard cassette.



Es steht nirgends das 25/9 ******** ist.

Es bringt lediglich technisch keinen Vorteil solch kleine Ritzel zu fahren. In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es TREND


----------



## terrible (11. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Es steht nirgends das 25/9 ******** ist.
> 
> Es bringt lediglich technisch keinen Vorteil solch kleine Ritzel zu fahren. In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es TREND



na klar! du sparst ein gutes stück gewicht und die kettenblätter sind in klein stabiler


----------



## rex_sl (11. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr seit jahren immer 30-11 nutzt sich nicht so schnell ab, und die paar gramm sind mir auch egal


----------



## terrible (11. Dezember 2007)

jeder hat halt einen anderen geschmack und bei mir nutzt sich auch nix ab. find es halt auch optisch etws schöner


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> na klar! du sparst *ein gutes stück gewicht und die kettenblätter sind in klein stabiler*



Wie glaube ich schon mal gesagt  Nen Keks wenn es weit über 500 Gramm sind die man spart. Und Gewicht an den Rädern sparen ( sich dauerhaft bewegende Masse ) ist weitaus effektiver.

Kannst Du mir aus technischer Sicht mal erklären warum die kleinen Blätter stabiler sein sollen?

Ich meine, OK nen großes Kettenblatt kann man sicher leichter verbiegen. Aber wenn ich mir manche 25er Blätter ansehe, frag ich mich warum die nicht schon beim montieren zerbröseln. Da sind manche ja schon sehr filigran.
Oder ist diese filigrane Bauart vielleicht erst durch die geringe Größe möglich?

Ok, nach kurzem Überlegen ... Ja, kleine Kettenblätter sind stabiler.

*Das eigentliche Problem ist aber eher am Hinterrad zu suchen.*

@ Terri ... vielleicht sollten wir mal ( nur aus technischer Sicht ) eine Pro / Contra Liste zu dem Thema aufstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (12. Dezember 2007)

son 42er kettenblatt vorne sieht kein stück gut aus. n kleineres kettenblatt macht optisch mehr aus deiner karre!


----------



## Lizard.King (12. Dezember 2007)

kleines sprocket is leichter, stabiler und stört nicht so sehr beim grinden.
wenn die lager beim 9t driver laut alöx genauso groß sind wie bei 10er oder 11er driver gibt es eigentlich

NUR VORTEILE


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> son 42er kettenblatt vorne sieht kein stück gut aus. n kleineres kettenblatt macht optisch mehr aus deiner karre!



DAS ist ja nunmal Ansichtssache.



Lizard.King schrieb:


> kleines sprocket is leichter, stabiler und stört nicht so sehr beim grinden.
> wenn die lager beim 9t driver laut alöx genauso groß sind wie bei 10er oder 11er driver gibt es eigentlich
> 
> NUR VORTEILE



Ich glaube nicht, dass Du da wirklich drüber nach gedacht hast.


----------



## rex_sl (12. Dezember 2007)

es gibt schon paar gründe wieso man nicht großer als 36 fahren sollte, erstens stößt es dann beim desaster oder grinden bei den meisten oder allen rahmen an und die kette machts nicht lange mit, und ich wüsste auch keinen rahmen mehr, wo man noch große blätter fahren kann. bei mir stößt das 30er schon fast am rahmen an und kettenlinie könnte besser sein.


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> es gibt schon paar gründe wieso man nicht großer als 36 fahren sollte, erstens stößt es dann beim desaster oder grinden bei den meisten oder allen rahmen an und die kette machts nicht lange mit, und ich wüsste auch keinen rahmen mehr, wo man noch große blätter fahren kann. bei mir stößt das 30er schon fast am rahmen an und kettenlinie könnte besser sein.



Leider auch keine wirklich guten Argumente in meinen Augen. Ausser das mit dem Rahmen. Aber das liegt ja dann an den Rahmen Herstellern. Bei meinem MacNeil könnte ich auch nen größeres fahren.

Beim Sedaster ;-) stößt fast jedes Kettenblatt irgendwann an. Kommt halt immer nur drauf an, wo man den Trick macht. Und so groß ist der Unterschied dann auch nicht! Beim Grinden? Warum das? Mann kann doch den Antrieb rechts oder links montieren. Immer genau da wo man nicht grindet  Bei den meisten Grinds stört das KB halt nicht.



> kleines sprocket is leichter, stabiler und stört nicht so sehr beim grinden.
> wenn die lager beim 9t driver laut alöx genauso groß sind wie bei 10er oder 11er driver gibt es eigentlich



Das mit den Lagern ist auch wiederum eine Sache der Hersteller. Wenn die *wollen* können die beim 11er größere Lager nehmen als beim 9er


----------



## Lizard.King (12. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Leider auch keine wirklich guten Argumente in meinen Augen. Ausser das mit dem Rahmen. Aber das liegt ja dann an den Rahmen Herstellern. Bei meinem MacNeil könnte ich auch nen größeres fahren.
> 
> Beim Sedaster ;-) stößt fast jedes Kettenblatt irgendwann an. Kommt halt immer nur drauf an, wo man den Trick macht. Und so groß ist der Unterschied dann auch nicht! Beim Grinden? Warum das? Mann kann doch den Antrieb rechts oder links montieren. Immer genau da wo man nicht grindet  Bei den meisten Grinds stört das KB halt nicht.
> 
> ...



ja super kommt nix bei raus bei deiner erzählung oder?

mit dem antrieb is auch unsinn, klappt leider nich bei jeder nabe/kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ja super kommt nix bei raus bei deiner erzählung oder?
> 
> mit dem antrieb is auch unsinn, klappt leider nich bei jeder nabe/kurbel



Wie soll ich das nun verstehen? 

Wo ist dass denn Unsinn? Ich hab nie behauptet dass man jede Nabe als LSD nutzen kann. Aber es gibt halt extra welche, und wenn man mit LSD fahren will, dann kauft man sich halt ne entsprechende Nabe! Das hat mit dem Vor/Nachteilen von 25/9 usw. nichts zu tun.
Da ging es eher um Dein "Grind Problem" welches halt keines ist. Denn wenn man rechts grindet, spielt es absolut keine Rolle, ob das nun nen 25er Blatt ist, oder nen 36er oder so. Wenn es auch rechts ist, ist es meist "im Weg". Daher grindet man halt links, oder baut den Antrieb um. Ja, ok es mag Leute geben, die auf beiden Seiten grinden, aber da spielt die Größe des Blatts halt auch einfach keine Rolle.

Und daher ist das mit den Grinds einfach kein Argument FÜR solche Mini Ritzel.

Und das manche Hersteller bei den 9er 10er und 11er Drivern meist die gleichen Lager verwenden, wird wohl eher NICHT daran liegen, dass die Lager so toll sind, sonder wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass es so billiger ist!

Und wo wir gerade mal beim Preis sind. Nen 9er Driver ist auch viel schneller verschlissen als nen 13er Schraubritzel. Und wenn es ans austauschen geht, kostet nen 9er 10er 11er Driver mindestens das doppelte im Vergleich zu dem 13er Schraub.


----------



## Hertener (12. Dezember 2007)

Mal btw: Ich stelle mir einen Crooked Grind mit großem KB nicht so toll vor.
Beim Desaster war mir mein 44er KB nie im Weg, wohl aber bei verschi$$enen Abubakas. Aber imho ist das bei kleinen KBern genau so.
Das einzige, wo ich immer Respekt vor hatte, war die Einfahrt in die Quarter und die Sorge, mit dem KB das Copping zu touchieren. Gut, da lupft man das Radl mal ein wenig an - aber für einen Anfänger kann da ein kleines KB schon eine Erleichterung sein.


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Mal btw: Ich stelle mir einen Crooked Grind mit großem KB nicht so toll vor.
> Beim Desaster war mir mein 44er KB nie im Weg, wohl aber bei verschi$$enen Abubakas. Aber imho ist das bei kleinen KBern genau so.
> Das einzige, wo ich immer Respekt vor hatte, war die Einfahrt in die Quarter und die Sorge, mit dem KB das Copping zu touchieren. Gut, da lupft man das Radl mal ein wenig an - aber für einen Anfänger kann da ein kleines KB schon eine Erleichterung sein.



Crocked geht ohne Probleme. Wenn Du den Antrieb rechts hast, musst Du beim Crocked halt einfach *vorne rechts* und *hinten links* grinden.
*Andersrum* wirds sogar mit nem 33er KB schon arg eng.

Ja bei verschi$$enen Tricks, kann nahezu jedes Teil "im Weg" sein ;-)

Das mit dem touchieren des Coping macht dem Kettenblatt nicht ganz so viel aus, und meiner Meinung nach macht man das auch nur 3 - 5 mal, dann hat man es raus. Im Grunde springt man ja eher mehr in die Quarter als das man rein fährt.


----------



## terrible (12. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Crocked geht ohne Probleme. Wenn Du den Antrieb rechts hast, musst Du beim Crocked halt einfach *vorne rechts* und *hinten links* grinden.
> *Andersrum* wirds sogar mit nem 33er KB schon arg eng.
> 
> Ja bei verschi$$enen Tricks, kann nahezu jedes Teil "im Weg" sein ;-)
> ...



also des mit dem anders grinden sagst du so einfach,nicht jeder tut sich leicht tricks in ner verkehrten richtung zu machen,ich fahr goofy und wenn ich mal versuch in der richtigen fussstellung zu fahren fühlt sich es an wie ´mit dem radfahren von vorne anzufangen?und du kannst auch nicht in jede rampe ein drob in machen,sobald sie etwas vert hat landest dabei im keller.


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Stimme ich Dir schon zu Terri. Ich fahre auch mit dem rechten Fuß hinten und hab mir aus dreierlei Gründen die Pegs nach links gemacht.

a) war mir LSD zu teuer

b) hab ich mir das rechte hintere Peg zweimal beim Absteigen gegen den rechten Knöchel gekloppt, weil ich mit dem Fuß ja hinten stehe. Hab ich jetzt noch nen eingewachsene Bluterguss von

c) war die Umgewöhnung ne Sache von kurzer Dauer

Fakt ist für mich: Wer rechts grinden will, sollte den Antrieb nach links bauen. Denn egal wie groß das Kettenblatt ist, es wird im Weg sein.

Bin mir jetzt gerade nicht sicher, aber bei Rahmen, die die Bremse unten haben, wird es doch mit 25/9 auch schon recht eng was Kette/Bremse angeht, oder?


----------



## terrible (12. Dezember 2007)

naja "damals" gab es auch noch keine lsd und es ging "eigentlich".
es kommt auf die bremse und rahmen an.bei den rahmen wo die kettenstreben etwas unterhalb des tretlagers sitzen geht es mit ner flachen bremse nur darf die kette halt nicht zu locker sein sonst schäppert es. bei alten rahmen wie der t1 ist des kleinste ein 33er kb und des ist auch sehr eng.ach und du meinst ja ständig kleines kb usw sei ein trent,ist ein 36kb nicht auch ein trent? weil angefangen hat ja alles mit 44kb also ist dann deiner meinung nach 36 o 33 usw kb auch ein trent?


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (13. Dezember 2007)

trend wird mit "d" geschrieben.
hast aber recht...


----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> trend wird mit "d" geschrieben.
> hast aber recht...



Einfach mal über die Definition des Wortes "Trend" nachdenken!

Ich fahre nur deswegen 33/13, weil sich meine alte Nabe verabschiedet hat, und ich ein komplettes HR mit Nabe und 13er Ritzel umsonst bekommen hab.
42/13 ist allerdings doch etwas hart und in der Halle nicht zu gebrauchen. Das 33er Blatt gabs dann auch umsonst.

Das ist wirklich der einzige Grund warum ich 33/13 fahr.


----------



## Lizard.King (13. Dezember 2007)

ich habe mir jetzt z.b. eine khe lolita nabe gekauft, 9t.
die nabe ist mit ca 80â¬ ziemlich gÃ¼nsitg, in dem preissegment gibt es soweit ich weiss keine "LSD" Kurbel.
so jetzt musst du mir aber recht geben dass ich mit meinem 25er kettenblatt einen groÃen vorteil haben werde. wenn ich immoment (36t) einen doublepeg grind versuche schreit mein kettenblatt immer dass ich aufhÃ¶ren soll.

meine unten montierte bremse werde ich wohl abbauen mÃ¼ssen, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich das bereits gesagt habe, braucht man nicht unbedingt eine EXTRA LSD Kurbel!

80 â¬ fÃ¼r die Nabe ist schon echt gÃ¼nstig. Mal sehen wie lange die hÃ¤lt ;-) Nun braucht man dann aber auch noch nen 25er Kettenblatt. Das kostet auch noch mal extra 

Ich mÃ¶chte ja nun nicht sagen, dass 25/9 Teufelswerk ist oder so. Aber es gibt ja, wie wir hier festgestellt haben diverse Alternativen. Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile, aber in meinen Augen hat 25/9 halt einfach nicht genÃ¼gend Vorteile. Und wenn wir die Alternativen wie LSD usw. einfach mal weglassen, und uns einfach nur auf die (technische) Fakten konzentrieren sieht das fÃ¼r mich wie folgt aus!

*PRO:*
- leichter
- Kettenblatt ist stabiler 

*CONTRA:*
-hÃ¶herer VerschleiÃ der Ritzel
-hÃ¶here AnfÃ¤lligkeit des hinteren Ritzels Drivers usw.
-teurer was Ersatz angeht


Nicht ganz so relevante GrÃ¼nde:

*PRO:*
-ist cooler
-sieht besser aus
-ist weniger im Weg
-ist der Trend

*CONTRA:*
-sieht albern aus
-ist unter UmstÃ¤nden genauso im Weg wie alles andere
-keine Vorteile die sich enorm auswirken

usw. usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (13. Dezember 2007)

pro: EVTL. beim grinden nicht im weg
contra: EVTL. der Bremse im weg


----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2007)

^^ Stimmt hatte ich vergessen, käme für mich aber zu den weniger relevanten Argumenten. 

Um das mal zu erklären.

Nen kleines Kettenblatt ist idR einfach *leichter*, egal was man macht! es ist leichter! Daher ein wirklich *wichtiges* PRO Argument

Nen etwas größeres KB muss aber nicht unbedingt beim Grinden stören, und ist somit kein Nachteil, was dann auch bedeutet dass nen kleines KB dann auch kein Vorteil ist. Denn man kann ja links grinden / Antrieb rechts und andersrum. Daher eher *unwichtige* Argumente


----------



## terrible (14. Dezember 2007)

also zum verschleiss noch mal,ich fahre ja auch 25/9 und hab keine probleme,liegt auch ameinstellen.kettenspannung,kettenlinie und ob des hinterrad auch genau gerade sitzt.oder des matriel ist noch nicht ganz des richtige,hab den aus titan(usa bestellt ist billiger)
vielleicht ist einfach auch die ganze sache noch nicht ganz ausgereift? am anfang hatte odyssey ja probleme das beim 9er die kette oft gerissen ist.und mit dem grinden und kb im weg wie beim double peg grind ist auch fahr techisch der fehler,mehr in die rampe lehnen!


----------



## gmozi (14. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> also zum verschleiss noch mal,ich fahre ja auch 25/9 und hab keine probleme,liegt auch ameinstellen.kettenspannung,kettenlinie und ob des hinterrad auch genau gerade sitzt.oder des matriel ist noch nicht ganz des richtige,hab den aus titan(usa bestellt ist billiger)
> vielleicht ist einfach auch die ganze sache noch nicht ganz ausgereift? am anfang hatte odyssey ja probleme das beim 9er die kette oft gerissen ist.und mit dem grinden und kb im weg wie beim double peg grind ist auch fahr techisch der fehler,mehr in die rampe lehnen!



Zum Verschleiß: Wir lassen das mit der richtigen Einstellung usw. mal ganz außen vor, und beziehen uns nur auf die technischen/physikalischen "Fakten"
Mal nur als *Beispiel* nehmen wir nen 9er Ritzel und nen 18er für hinten. Bei dem 9er sind es gerade mal ~4 Zähne, welche die entstehenden Kräfte aushalten müssen. Bei einem 18er Ritzel verteilen sich die Kräfte dann schon auf ~9 Zähne, was weniger Kraft Pro Zahn bedeutet und woraus sich ein geringerer Verschleiß ergibt. Oder bist Du da anderer Meinung Terri?

Mit den Lagern ists dann halt auch so ne Sache. 9er Driver auf 14mm Achse ... viel Platz bleibt da halt nicht für die Lager. Bedeutet entweder die gehen schnell kaputt, oder es müssen verdammt gute Lager her, was sich wiederum auf den Preis auswirkt.

Usw. usw.


----------



## terrible (15. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Zum Verschleiß: Wir lassen das mit der richtigen Einstellung usw. mal ganz außen vor, und beziehen uns nur auf die technischen/physikalischen "Fakten"
> Mal nur als *Beispiel* nehmen wir nen 9er Ritzel und nen 18er für hinten. Bei dem 9er sind es gerade mal ~4 Zähne, welche die entstehenden Kräfte aushalten müssen. Bei einem 18er Ritzel verteilen sich die Kräfte dann schon auf ~9 Zähne, was weniger Kraft Pro Zahn bedeutet und woraus sich ein geringerer Verschleiß ergibt. Oder bist Du da anderer Meinung Terri?
> 
> Mit den Lagern ists dann halt auch so ne Sache. 9er Driver auf 14mm Achse ... viel Platz bleibt da halt nicht für die Lager. Bedeutet entweder die gehen schnell kaputt, oder es müssen verdammt gute Lager her, was sich wiederum auf den Preis auswirkt.
> ...



da haben sie recht gmozilie,aber wie gesagt ich hab seit zwei jahren keine probleme.und mit den lagern,dann müßte man quasi auf 10mm achse zurück greifen,was es etz glaub ich genau so gut hält wie 14mm da die ausfallenden auch nicht mehr aus blech sind.


----------



## zioken81 (15. Dezember 2007)

hey!hat einer von euch so eine übersetzungsliste?
wo man zahnkranz und ritzel vergleichen kann und dann sieht wie schwer/leicht diese übersetzung ist?
hab nur eine gefunden,die aber nicht viel taugt weil sie schon alter ist und nicht alle bmx übersetzungen drauf sind!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (16. Dezember 2007)

@zioken81
du rechnest einfach Zahl der Zähne am Kettenblatt DURCH Die Zahl der zähne am Ritzel! Fedisch oda meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Hertener (17. Dezember 2007)




----------



## zioken81 (17. Dezember 2007)

sehr gut!sowas hab ich gesucht!

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgf-tim (28. April 2011)

ist die übersetzung 9-9 gut???


----------



## Stirni (29. April 2011)

wo kriegst du ein kettenblatt mit 9 zähnen her ?


----------



## __Felix__ (29. April 2011)

ein 22er zersägen! Ernsthaft, ein gutes Übersetzungsverhältnis ist ungefähr 2,5 (Zähne Kettenblatt/Zähne Driver)
Mach das mit 9/9=1.
Ergebnis: Du wirst mal abgesehen davon das es unmöglich ist 9-9 zu fahhren treten wie ein irrer und nicht über schrittgeschwindigkeit hinauskommen, wenn du überhaupt fahren kannst.


----------



## Stirni (30. April 2011)

und dazu gibt es kein kettenblatt mit 9 zähnen.


----------



## Daniel_D (30. April 2011)

Aber man könnte ein 20- 20er fahren mit einer Schraubkranznabe und einem Flat Sprocket. 

Aber Props, dass er diesen Thread herausgekramt hat.


----------



## JuliusZesar (26. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe hinten jetzt 10 Zähne! Was soll ich 
da vorne nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (27. Mai 2013)

28 oder 30


----------



## JuliusZesar (27. Mai 2013)

Stirni schrieb:


> 28 oder 30



Thx


----------



## Blubblz (29. Mai 2013)

Kommt aber auch arg darauf an wie und was du fährst. Ich bin super lange 25/10 (Verhältnis 2.5) gefahren und fands echt super. Da ist zwar nicht mehr so viel mit heizen, allerdings hat man auch weniger Kraftaufwand bei Tailtaps und sowas. Ist zwar nicht so, dass das einem jetzt stark auffiele, wenn man nicht schon lang dabei ist, aber der Umstieg auf 25/9 (Verhältnis 2.7) war am Anfang schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Läuft jetzt aber genau so wunderbar wie vorher. 30/10 ordne ich schon unter schnell fahren ein und würde selbst nicht damit zurecht kommen. Alles Gewöhnungssache. Ich persönlich würde zu 27T greifen, was es aber jetzt nicht unbedingt wie Sand am Meer gibt(wüsste auf Anhieb nur was von Eclat und Odyssey.


----------



## Stirni (29. Mai 2013)

28/9 für allen toughen boys.


----------



## Blubblz (29. Mai 2013)

Jajajajaja, scho recht


----------

